# Mixing and EQ advice on this tune?



## Daz-o-matic (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm new to this whole recording thing; I just started a couple weeks ago. I'm using Garageband on a new 20" Intel iMac, my interface is a Line 6 Toneport UX2, and I use a cheap M-Audio Keystation 61 as a MIDI keyboard. Vocal mic is an AT4040, and I also have an SM57. I don't have proper monitors yet - I'm mixing using headphones at this stage (I know; baaaad). 
The two completed tunes I pretty much used just the Toneport and Gearbox guitar amp sims, the two noodly-wank guitar things were a '57 front and centre on a Blackface Deluxe Reverb clone head and a 1x15 cab both of which I built.

I'm doing my best to learn mic techniques, mixing and EQ'ing, any feedback and advice you can pass on would be great! 

The latest one's 'This Is Gonzo! - updated mix'. Nothing fancy, just a simple tune I built around the drum loop :tongue: 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=648176


----------

